
Show HN: Medium for programmers - parvbhullar
https://recalll.co/
======
joshtronic
Expected to see a login with Github (and/or other repo hosting services)
button considering the type of user you're attempting to attract.

~~~
parvbhullar
valid point.

------
minimaxir
Er, Medium is the Medium for programmers. How does this differentiate?

~~~
parvbhullar
The main difference - You can maintain knowledge hierarchy for topics, which
differentiate it from Medium. Second, is collecting the bits and pieces for
topics i.e. videos code snippets and sub topics. In Other words, Topics are
root level topic for anything(Initially we are targeting only programmers),
under a topic you can create sub topics i.e. video, note, code snippet, how
to, best practice to explain a topic better. You can also create sub topics
under topics to maintain the knowledge hierarchy.

